# swans or world of skin what do like the most?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I preffer the side project now, the one feature on my children of god(swans) album.
This is probably swans best opus by the way for newbies.

Than what about WOS well it's fabuleous it remind me of a Darker DcD, but it has it's own true spirit
One small sacrifice(intense) center of your heart(timeless), 24hours is epic, may i need to says more.

I dont lisen to swans that mutch anymore but world of skin is awesome i can't help it...im speechless

:tiphat:

p.s i Wonder if some of you guys like WOS better than Swans like i do...?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't listened to WOS for many years. I remember some atmospheric beautiful song like One thousand years in the vein of Nico (I've never read about it, but I guess she was a influence on Jarboe) that I liked it very much but if I have to choose I'd choose Swans, especially their extreme stuff of the beginning, albums like Filth or Cop. Like Salò, the movie of Pasolini isn't certainly stuff that I can listen to everyday but it was certainly some of the most powerful and unique music of the eighties.


----------

